# Bhudda1 is in the house



## Buddha1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey all,

I think this is a great site and I look forward to getting to know you all.
I've already started posting in the Aikido and Japanese Martial arts forums.
I've trained in Karate, Ninjutsu, and I recently started Aikido.
I live in Auckland, New Zealand. Are there any other kiwis on the boards?

Thanks


----------



## Kacey (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome!  There are a few other kiwis floating around - but I'm not one of them; I live in the US.  I'm sure they'll stop in and say hi, though!  Happy posting.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome Bhudda1 and happy posting. 

Enjoy your stay! 


Don't forget the benefits of a supporting membership.  


Ya there are a number of Kiwi's here on board... like these for example


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome again!    Yes, there *are* a few Kiwis floating around; I'm sure they'll stop by and say "Hello".


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting 
Terry


----------



## green meanie (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Enjoy your stay!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Henderson (Jun 10, 2006)

Hello and welcome!!


----------



## Gemini (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome to Mt, Buddha1!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Drac (Jun 10, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 10, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  Beer...?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 10, 2006)

Hello and welcome to martialtalk.


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## John Brewer (Jun 10, 2006)

Wecome!


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 10, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to MT.

Aloha 

Rick


----------



## Lisa (Jun 11, 2006)

Welcome Budda1!

Glad you joined us!  Yes, we have a couple of kiwi's on this board.  Great gals they are!  We also have one gentleman who is a moose lost in kiwiland!

Hope you enjoy the forum and happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## Kreth (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 12, 2006)

Enjoy the Board  

~Tess


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome! Glad you've jumped in and gotten your feet wet already. Enjoy!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## mjd (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome to MT, post the most


----------



## pstarr (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome to the board!!!


----------

